
RobinHood Bug Allows Users to Margin Call at 1000x Leverage (Some $1M in Debt) - Exuma
https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/drlmxq/time_to_one_up_ctn/
======
Exuma
video of someone losing $50K+ in real time:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-tNkuYV4_Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-tNkuYV4_Q)

$900K+ Loss [https://i.imgur.com/3sMhGi7.png](https://i.imgur.com/3sMhGi7.png)

Summary:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama/comments/ahbea5/a_us...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama/comments/ahbea5/a_user_in_rwallstreetbets_managed_to_lose_5798957/)

